# Lane Cove River above the weir



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Driving home this evening, the sound of crickets or cicadas alerted me to the possibility of an evening session for bass in the LCR.

Would anyone be interested in a night session? Say a Friday night.

Does anyone know if the carpark next to the weir is accessible in the evening? Or would we have to paddle up to the weir and port the yaks around it?


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Peril said:


> Driving home this evening, the sound of crickets or cicadas alerted me to the possibility of an evening session for bass in the LCR.


You know what. I heard and thought the same thing walking home last night (I live very close to the river).

All the national park gates are locked just before dark, and I'm pretty sure that entrance is NP's. Paddling up to the weir and carrying is probably the best option. Is the section from the road bridge to the weir open again? I haven't been down that end for a while.

One of the Lane Cove NP rangers frequents another fishing site I look at, so I'll ask him what the best option is. I'd certainly be keen do a night session.

Cheers, Clarkos.

PS I was going to wait till I got some prettier pics of my yak before my first post, but this is my local stretch of water so pics will have to wait.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Clarkos, it will be good to explore LCR with you. Let us know what Bruce says.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Ah, I've been wanting to know the same thing....looking forward to a reply....


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Just got a response from Bruce. The park is only closed to cars, so there is no problem walking in.

Fisheries rules still apply. And in case people don't know what they are;

Lure & fly only. C&R only, apart from carp, which must not be returned to the water. Killed humanely and buried. Can't fish between the weir and the boat shed. And for land based fishing only, can only fish upstream from approx Fidens wharf.

Cheers, Clarkos.


----------

